# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  Test P, Tren A, and Masteron Cycle

## jonfgualberto

About 150-151 now, 5'7" , 22 years old.. have done a cycle before running only test..
Wanna see lean results and not too much weight..
monday started the cycle, have done two shots so far..
Cycle will run as follow:

Week 1-12 Test Prop 100mg EOD
Week 1-12 Masteron 100mg EOD
Week 1-12 Tren A 75mg EOD
week 1-12 Nolva 10mg daily

PCT will consist of Clomid, Nolva and HCG .. Have those on hand as well..

First day i shot only 50mg of Tren A to see how tolerable my body would be from all the side effects, didnt experience any cough or night sweats, second shot went to 75mg.. shot yesterday and so far im good.. 

Thinking about boosting Tren A to 100mg also.. we'll see how ill do with 75mg after one more shot.. and thinking about running just Test P for extra two weeks, just test it self..

Ill be posting weekly pictures.. But as of right now, this is what Im looking like..
Expecting some very impressive results towards the end!!

Diet is clean, eating lots of proteins and not too much calories..but trying not to go crazy becayse since my metabolism is VERY fast, im scared Ill loose weigh if i eat too lean, so ill try to eat some carbs too here and there..
but diet mostly consists of chicken, brown rice, eggwhites with a whole egg here and there, two shakes a day.. vegetables, fruits, etc. .

So lets do itt! 

Week 1.

----------


## jonfgualberto

Im new to the website! Please comment with advises and thoughts about the cycle! Thanks!

----------


## 38jumper38

See:
If your goal is "lean and not much weight" you need diet and work out.
Steroids at age 22 is really bad, special is your 2 cycle. Is going to shut you so BAD that by age 25 you gonna need TRT.
You look good at the Pic, why steroids? at your age you make a ton of testosterone , just need to eat and work out, using steroids now will shut your natural production and you won't recovery 100% at pct.

----------


## smashingbox

I think too many compounds for 2nd cycle, too young for second cycle, although that is your choice and you obviously have some base to start from. If you are not looking to gain too much weight, then test/tren should be fine, but tren is notoriously a harsh compound and not recommended for 1st/2nd cycles. Your goals could most likely be achieved with a test/winstrol cycle, or even anavar , probably less likely to be problematic, could avoid daily/EOD injections.

Anyway, sounds like you have already started, so good luck and be safe with it.

----------


## jonfgualberto

Defenitely good hearing from you guys! Thanks for the reply and feedback !
I did once before but it was only test, very light, and didnt have much knowledge about it.. good thing i didnt add on stronger mixes with it, such as tren !

But been very responsible with it in this cycle and have all the gear, today i had my third shot, 1st shot i had 50mg of tren to see if any side effects would happen, 2nd shot i went to 75mg, today i had 100mg, but also noticed a little bit of coughing today, maybe the "tren cough".. if side effects persist, ill lower to 75mg and stick with it thruout the whole way, or maybe regardless of anything, still lower to 75mg.

So yeh i think pct done properly and everything, ill be fine afterwards, wont up the doses or anything, ill be very careful with it, and EOD injections doesnt bother me, but thanks for the concern !

Im eating lots of chicken, 2 shakes a day, but sometimes eat some heavier food as well, but dont rly eat any sugar or anything, but sometimes go heavy on carbs. I do want to put on weight, but would like it to be lean mass, i dont think id retain water from this cycle, so i wont bloat. And metabolism is fast enough, so how lean should i eat if i dont want some weight, but do want to cut... ???

Thanks again !!

----------


## Buddhabody

Build a better base first, in my opinion. You can improve by leaps and bounds naturally before you need other supplements. Best of luck you and I will be following your progress......

----------


## jonfgualberto

Thanks Buddha !! Well, i already started cycle.. but illl be posting weekly pictures and showing progress!

----------


## gym_junki

Good luck with the cycle mate I'll be following this

----------


## Dont wanna be old

Good luck . Way advanced cycle for experience and age .

----------


## jonfgualberto

Thank you guys! Well I got friends that are more advanced who gave me all advices and everything! But thanks for the concern !

----------


## jonfgualberto

4th shot in yesterday! Diet was pretty clean all last week, however, sat and sunday i cheated A LOT ! But back on track..
Pic taken after my morning workout.. I Feel my muscles fuller and more energy at the gym already, and its only been a week, and weight is stable at 157 lbs !

As far as the dose, up'd tren a to 100mg EOD, in which ill run for 8 or 10 weeks, and mast and prop 100mg each EOD for the course of the full 12 weeks!

----------


## bjpennnn

I am sure you do not want to hear this but you should stop your cycle man and learn how to diet/train correctly.

----------


## jonfgualberto

Appreciate the comment 'bjpennnn' but what leads you to think I dont train and diet right ? Im only 22, and i know this is a serious cycle, but im not here to play around and take it as a kid. I just dont read random stuff for internet and cycle as well, a good friend of mine just got his Ifbb pro last week, so responsibly, I know where im coming from here with this cycle.

----------


## jonfgualberto

Appreciate the comment 'bjpennnn' but what leads you to think I dont train and diet right ? Im only 22, and i know this is a serious cycle , but im not here to play around and take it as a kid. I just dont read random stuff for internet and cycle as well, a good friend of mine just got his Ifbb pro last week, so responsibly, I know where im coming from here with this cycle .

----------


## bigtexas2011

jonfgualberto. i will be doing this cycle in 2 weeks. good luck keep us posted bro.

----------


## gym_junki

How is it all going mate??

----------


## jonfgualberto

> jonfgualberto. i will be doing this cycle in 2 weeks. good luck keep us posted bro.


Thanks man, yeh im running 100mg of tren eod and was only coughing for a few days, but no more side effects, no night sweats or anything, so that is good! and i feel alot more energy at the gym and muscles more solid!! Hoping to see great results by the end of it!

----------


## jonfgualberto

> How is it all going mate??


 So far so good man, i pin today, feeling more energy, and its only the middle of the second week, but about 10 and 1/2 more to go !! lol so im excited to see where this is going.. Ill post more pics soon to show change!!

----------


## brad1986

> Thank you guys! *Well I got friends that are more advanced who gave me all advices and everything*! But thanks for the concern !


famous last words

----------


## jonfgualberto

> famous last words


What I meant is that, I didnt decide on this cycle just out of the blue, Ive been researching it it, in order to do it correctly

----------


## Granovich

u sure did improve

----------


## Nextpimp718

better results! im 22 also bulding my cycle of eq and prop. granovitch i thought you were durrah in your avatar!

----------


## jonfgualberto

> u sure did improve


Thank you !! 




> better results! im 22 also bulding my cycle of eq and prop. granovitch i thought you were durrah in your avatar!


Nice man, lmk how your cycle goes, post it up with pics and so !!




Here goes week 3, im weighting 162-164.. weight has been going up.. Im slacking on cardio, and for most days im eating pretty lean, high protein diet, not too much carbs, i try to get it from veggies, sweet potato, oatmeal in the am.. but however, i am cheating quite often on time because ive been so busy.. I will step up and cook ahead for a whole week since it will be easier having meals ready instead of grilling every 2-3 hours!! lol And also cardio... for the leanest gains possible!!

Here are some pics .. almost finishing week 3 !

----------


## t-gunz

do you inject that all in one ?

i assume its 3ml all up ?

----------


## t-gunz

also looking good mate. keep it up

----------


## jonfgualberto

> do you inject that all in one ?
> 
> i assume its 3ml all up ?


Hey man !! yes, all oil based to all in one, i actually changes the doses form starting poiint.. i planned on doing 100mg eod, but figured 100mg eod for prop wud be just to maintain test levels thru cycle, and since tren is very strong, i was still feeling fatigue like it was shutting me down a little maybe. so im on 150mg prop, 75mg tren , and 100mg mast.. eod... the prop and mare 200mg per ml... so its .5 ml of mast, .75 prop.. and tren is 100mg per ml, so its .75 , its adds up to right above 2ml !!

----------


## CleanCut

I like this cycle, I'm looking to do the same but with only Prop and tren . Any pain regarding the prop injections? Keep posting bro!

----------


## jonfgualberto

> I like this cycle, I'm looking to do the same but with only Prop and tren. Any pain regarding the prop injections? Keep posting bro!


Hey man, no pain at all, i inject in the gluts, and it goes very smooth since theyre all oil based... and yeh, gettign some solid weight and noticing more and more changes.. and about u doing only prop n tren , if i could i would prob do something else towards the end, instead of mast thruout the cycle.. mast is very mild! But overall i fell alot of strenght, and endurance and the gym, i feel great!! Ill post more pics these days..

----------


## valin

updates?

----------


## yalonyagolubkov

*Ïðèâåò Âñåì! 
Êòî íèáóäü ñëûøàë î ðåêëàìå minimax? Èëè Ðàáîòàë ñ íåé? 
Åñòü êàêèå-íèáóäü îòçûâû?*

----------


## 789789

christ what a crazy improvement in just a month.... OP update us please.

----------


## Pac Man

updates man, want to see where this went

----------


## Granovich

> better results! im 22 also bulding my cycle of eq and prop. granovitch i thought you were durrah in your avatar!


he is a dear friend of mine
i wish im like him thou
maybe in future  :Big Grin:

----------

